# Waxico versus Law Enforcement



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

So, today's parable begins with a layout set up not too far from a fairly famous publicly owned facility that is utilized for social events.

All was going reasonable well, with Matt taking first shift in the layout LOTS of misses. He clips a Buffie drake that needs a tender chase.
As I'm unhooking the anchor, I hear "Good morning, you guys know the rules, right?" Da Po-lices. He see's we're lounging in my tender, not on the property.
I recite the 450' from an occupied dwelling clause. Bingo. He know's we're tight, apologizes for disturbing the hunt, tells me he was instructed by the complaintant to arrest, fine and confiscate equipment.

It seemed there was an AUDOBON SOCIETY BIRD WATCHING EVENT scheduled for Sat. We were in full view of the gounds.:lol:

Not wanting to offend our fellow citizens, I told da po-lices we would pick up at 10:00 to compromise. It was slow anyway. Only 2 killed, should have had 9-10 with all the misses. I never fired my gun.

Somtimes being a good ambassador goes a long way. The irony was sweet.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG priceless:lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The West Michigan Audobon used to post reports of divers seen on the Lake Michigan Coast. 

I used to scout said reports religously back when I played on the lake more this time of year.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

hahaha. that's perfect!
Nice job on being the good ambassador


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

your descretion is appreciated. No need to piss everyone off for a marginal outing...andy


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Priceless!


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Law abiding and flexible. Nice representation of the common hunter - we all benefit from your actions.


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2005)

Well played! Did you donate any of the kill to their event for study? That is, at least in part, how their namesake learned so much! How else do you get them to stand still for a painting?:evil:


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

mr. hartz took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Very well handled Waxi!  Taking the high-road usually rewards us somewhere down the road.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

It was one of those times when good P.R. goes a long way.

And yes, I was waving to everyone setting up there spotting scopes on shore, a few waved back.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Waxy, I agree with your actions completley. the hunting sucked, so why not leave and let some other (nonhunting) group enjoy their outing unmolested.

but I have to be honest too; this is a subject that's just the burr under my saddle. (freeloading birders)

but what if it was stellar? what if it was great gunning and you're just stacking em up?

too bad for them, I say - particularly the part about "_I was told to fine, confiscate..._" 

EXCUSE ME? AM I LEGAL? (yes). Well then....Here's the message I'd like you to relay back to those that would have me arrested...

*GO POUND SOME SAND*!

And if they keep it up, I'll have them arrested for hunter harrassment!  

better yet, contribute as much as waterfowlers do to the resource and then maybe I'd yield some of my rights!

(guess this goes years back to the time when a "birder" was a bit PO'd with us at a youth hunt. Apparently, the sight of waterfowl getting whacked was "_disturbing him_" and his photography session!

really?

and how much money do you contribute to the area that you're using right now? ZERO, would be the right answer. Now move along!!)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hah, i like seeing branta gettin riled up. we need to park branta outside that place during primetime so he can make the river bleed red while they observe!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

yeah Kid, like I said; this is just one of those things that really grinds me.

and I almost pity them if I found out it was a weekend event. 

Because on that next day... 


well, let's just say it'd be like the Germans waking up on june 6th and finding the Normandy invasion fleet parked off the shores of France (the park)!!

:evilsmile


_fine, confiscate and arrest..._. you MUST be crazy!:smile-mad


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

There's a great old saying: choose your battles. This was one of them.

Of course I knew I was in the right. If we were slaying them, the weather would be too bad for birders. It wouldn't have been an issue.
Frankly, I had been on the road 2 weeks, I was sick as a dog, I shouldn't have even been out there. But a good friend had had horrible luck this season, and I wanted to break his bad streak. And Cuz Steve? He just ain't right.

I know they don't contribute squat. What they can do is get torqued up, collect a bunch of money from those do gooder rich people, start a BALLOT MEASURE (remember the dove fiasco?) to legislate us. Anything is possible once it hits that process. If we can set an example that the high road is sometimes the best option, I know other impressionable folks on here might just follow the example. Although I wasn't always this concillatory: note my dropping pants and waders comment in another thread.

Russell, I've killed my birds this year. Frankly I'm just going out to accomodate those that haven't gotten out much. I'm at peace, not as angry at them as the start of the season. I'm like Cerrano in Major League II. Remember, I'm the "Just Have Fun" guy.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Yup, I admit it freely. Though probably more in response to their tact vs. the message.

If you said "_the rent a cop came down and asked us politely if we could move, there's a hundred birders here and it's difficult to view when..plus, the hunting wasn't that great_" - no issue.

I'm as even keeled as they come, but as soon as someone tries to sic Johnny law on me commanding him to arrest, fine, confiscate....

all because someone else doesn't like my participation in waterfowling
and I'm completely in the right?

oh, fuh[bleep] NO!! We're ON now!

*
BRING IT!!* :evilsmile


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm tired too waxi.............. only two weekends left and we have not yet had to shoot a limit of buffies to get in shooting................. I consider that a successful season.................:lol:


But I do agree with Russ too............. I think instead of waving goodbye............. you could have shown them the nesting place of the rare, yet wonderful, jaegerredbullis-waxitopolis tee tee bird................... as you salute them of course................. in that magnificent beret of yours.............. 

Time to take a break now and start planning a trip to LA in Jan..............


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hah, i like seeing branta gettin riled up. we need to park branta outside that place during primetime so he can make the river bleed red while they observe!


LMAO. Put him at exactly 450 ft away so they get a great view through their spotting scopes.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sign me up.. I'll stand on the line with Branta. I had something happen like that one day while out hunting. I had some lady come out and yell at me while I was hunting.While she yelled I went ahead and took my last duck of the day to finish my limit. 

She was waiting for me at shore when I got there and then tired to tell me what I was doing is wrong. Then I asked her if she buys a Fed waterfowl Stamp. She asked what it was. So I spent the next 30 mins teaching her a little something in a nice and kind way. Then she asked if I knew what kinds of ducks I shot.She then said "i bet you just shot your 6 not caring what you killed" I said I know what I shot, but do you. She says yes I did. At this time had my birds on the tailgate getting ready to take a pic. I said what is that one? She said a mallard, I said ok that one? she said a baby mallard. I said nope.

She then tired to argue with me that I shot 4 baby mallard and they where teal.lol

I get a kick out people like that.:lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

you could have shown them the nesting place of the rare, yet wonderful, jaegerredbullis-waxitopolis tee tee bird................... as you salute them of course.................

LMAO, gee's Don I don't "Ever" want to go hunting with you ? I wouldn't be able to stand up.....
Nice job waxie, I'm afraid I wouldn't have been so accommodating. I really
don't take kindly to idiots. Maybe I can learn something from this ? ......Naaaa....lol


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

good move we have to remember that aubobon killed more birds than any hunter :SHOCKED:


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Capt. Lucky said:


> good move we have to remember that aubobon killed more birds than any hunter :SHOCKED:


AND he probably did not eat any of them. Not a lot of meat on a Cedar Waxwing or a Bluebird.

We should not be too rough on Audubon. He did a great deal for the scientific community and "collecting" specimens via firearm was the accepted method at that time. Ever been to the Field Museum? Guess how they got all those critters to sit so still in the glass cases.

And Waxi, great choice. You made a step in the right direction if just one of those birders, thinks at least one of us hunters, is not a red necked jerk off.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Arrest fine confiscate = hunter harassment. I do not give in as easily. I would have asked rental cop if he would politely ask the birders to move elsewhere. Sorry but I dearly love being in the out of doors getting use out of my duck stamps. Wonder how many of the freeloaders purchased duck stamps?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

It wasn't rental police, it was real police. And, the police(who were great, by the way) were merely relaying to me what they were told by the complaintant to do to us. 
Those police are used to the situation, they have to respond to the complaints, and if the person is legal, there is nothing they can do.

Hint: We hunt near REALLY, REALLY rich people who are used to getting their way. And when they don't (i.e. arrests) they give the police a MAJOR earful.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

tee hee hee............... I like the beret!!! better than that swamp thing avatar.......... and Mike, yes hunting with me is a pain, hunt with waxi, hes a joy!!! Almost time for the boards to come out brotha...............


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Perhaps if you were flying the GPYC flag from the stern of your layout the banter would have gone something like this...

(In your best Thurston Howell the III accent): 

I think I see a red breasted...egads!! It's a bloody Buffie! Call the authorities, call the governor! No wait, he's flying our colors. He's one of us! We must invite that chap in that confounded little scow to one of our cotillions. Now go fetch me another gin and tonic will you? 

:lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

TNL said:


> Perhaps if you were flying the GPYC flag from the stern of your layout the banter would have gone something like this...
> 
> (In your best Thurston Howell the III accent):
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Egads boys!!! I think he's saluting us............ my, my what a fine beret he hath donned............ wait, wait....... hand me my zeiss pair.......... GASP!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice job man, I wish I was could think that way It would probably save me alot of hassels.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

> Hint: We hunt near REALLY, REALLY rich people who are used to getting their way. And when they don't (i.e. arrests) they give the police a MAJOR earful.


From experience as a police officer, I can tell you that wealthy white people are the _worst_ segment of society to deal with. I'll rather deal with trailer-trash or ghetto-peeps all day long before wealthy white people. So many of them think that the laws are there for the other guys, and the police are there to do what they want.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I like you. Good perspective, acted very appropriately. There's a dark element among us who would love to shove it in their face (admittedly, some days I'm one of them). Props for handling it like a gentleman.

Can't ever go wrong being a gentleman.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> There's a great old saying: choose your battles. This was one of them...


A similar saying that I've used a million times over the years..."you may win the battle, but you'll lose the war!"

I agree with everything everyone has said. You had no obligation to explain or excuse your actions. But I guess it comes from years of my work life mediating arguments, often absolutely pointless and ridiculous ones, with grown adults (many extremely wealthy and educated ones) who act like children most of their lives, when I say taking the high-road, even when it tastes bad going down, is usually the best course of action.

You really do need to look at the big, long-term picture, which in my opinion, you did very well Waxico! Bravo my brother


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess I should of posted all the times I had a run in with the police, could of had some attention.

We have had a private land spot for the past 3 years for the late hunt. Every time we go out the cops get called. First year we had 4 squad cars show up...4!! Now they just send out a single officer. They police are cool they just BS with us for a few minutes and they are on there ways. Last year had a lady cop "checking" us for steel shot and what not, had two mallards land and asked her if I could shoot. She said "yeah....I don't care???".... Good times


----------



## thin ice (Sep 14, 2008)

Not to mention the KARMA one can receive for taking the high road and giving waterfowlers a good name .Good job Waxy !!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I hear they will be protesting at all of the fur stores on Friday so you should be safe to hunt


----------



## carlsons8665 (4 mo ago)

Still one of my favorite stories and being there was truly a blessing thanks waxico for one of many great times!


----------



## carlsons8665 (4 mo ago)

Not sure where my mixedbag name went but oh well!


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Great representation for the waterfowling community. Save the combative conversation for a time that it is worth it. You stood your ground in a professional manner and didn’t escalate, just to make more drama. Choose your battle is perfect. Nice work Jerry.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I applaud you. Some would have gone off half-cocked and caused a scene. Old saying "Discretions are the better part of Valor"


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

waxico said:


> It seemed there was an AUDOBON SOCIETY BIRD WATCHING EVENT scheduled for Sat. We were in full view of the gounds.:lol:


reminds me of the day we were walking out of the hotel to go on a walleye charter in OH. 
a group of birders were in the lobby, where there was a sign listing the 5 birds to find that day, highlighting the name of a 6th bird, a rarer one, which earned extra points. 
I stopped at the sign, said aloud the bonus bird's name, and, dressed in camo, asked the group 'are they good eating?'


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I was goose hunting in Ohio once (all legal) and a lady comes out of the house adjacent to the ag field we were hunting and every time geese would come in she’d yell “go ducks go! Woooo-hooo go ducks go!”


----------

